# Munich: Here I come!!!: ED Story



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello To All,

-After months of waiting....the day is finally here....
-I am leaving from JFK Airport in NY on Lufthansa to Munich Airport in Germany.
-Our Flight leaves today at 8:10PM and we arrive in Munich on Sunday at 10:05 AM local time.
-Rolf is Picking us up in a 730DL.
-Rolf is Driving us to the Munich Marriott Hotel 
City Centre North
Berliner Strasse 93 
Munich, Germany 
49 89 360020
-Since all stores will be closed on Sunday we are planning on going to the Olympic Park and spend the day getting settled and Planning our trip for Monday when we pick up the car.
-I will try to start posting picks as soon as we get on the plane...planning on getting Wi Fi service.
-Will keep everyone posted....
-Stay tuned.........


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Have a great flight. 

Don't stay on the computer too long - it's tempting but so is sleep. 

Looking forward to your real-time reporting from Munich, hopefully with good weather (check those webcams).


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

dencoop said:


> Hello To All,
> 
> -After months of waiting....the day is finally here....
> -I am leaving from JFK Airport in NY on Lufthansa to Munich Airport in Germany.
> ...


Have a great trip, have fun, and drive safely!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Have a great trip, have fun, and drive safely!


"Ditto." And look forward to the pics too! :thumbup:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

whoo-hoo.
We all plan to live vicariously through you for the next few days.  
Please do not disappoint us! :thumbup: 

Have fun, but most important be safe.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Here´s your flight - you must be enjoying a pre dinner beverage and booting up the ThinkPad by now.

Say hi to Rolf for me.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I am tping from Lufthansa Flight 411 from JFk...I am at 34000 feet...finnaly got the Wi fi to work...here are my pics so far.....by the way it is now 12:05 AM EST....Woo Hoo Almost there....Rolf is next....


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

One More pic,

Getting ready...burning some MP3s...by the way my power is about to die so this is the last from me untill I get to the Hotel.....

To recap some of th above pics...the one with the 2006 passat is my friend picking us up to Drive to the airport...then a pic of our plane thn us inside the plane...then some beer...getting the party started....and s TV shot of where we were....


Talk to everyone later....this is very eciting...

-By the way am I the first one to post on the Plane...did I beat any records?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Have fun - and we´ll see more pictures from München!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Looks like you will be 14 min. early with ca. 4 hours left to go!


----------



## Zauberhias (Jun 28, 2005)

Willkommen in München!

You were on time and are now on your way to the Marriot with Rolf.

We have light snow since yesterday evening, but it will be no big problem on the Autobahn, since the snow plows work hard. Forecast: snow showers and cold.

It's Fasching/Carnival/Mardi Gras weekend now. You should take the U-Bahn to Marienplatz because the party will be there today, tomorrow and specially on tuesday, called "München Narrisch" ("munich insane"). Some people and even the street lights in the pedestrian zone mask themselves.

The climax of the party will be on tuesday (Mardi Gras) at Viktualienmarkt (nearby Marienplatz) starting with "Tanz der Marktweiber" ("dance of the markettender women") at noon with big party in all bars/restaurants in the neighborhood.

If you are in town tuesday afternoon it's mandatory to go there (as I will do).

Matthias


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope you got some sleep on the plane. I tried on our trip, but just couldn't sleep. So, I will understand if you don't either. Love the pics, and look forward to more as we relive our own trips through yours. :beerchug:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Good Morning To All, or should I say night....Bwtter get some sleep need to wake up soon....

-Here are some Pics from Todau.....

1. VIEW OUTSIDE OUR ROOM FROM THE HOTEL
2 :INSIDE OUR ROOM:::WE JUST GOT HERE:
3: A NICE TOUCH::THE TV WELCOMES US TO THE HOTEL:
4:HOTEL LOBBY
5: FRONT OF THE HOTEL

:::BY THE WAY WE MET UP WITH THE USER 'ET' AND SPENT THE AFTERNOON TOGETHER GOING TO MARIANPLATZ.tommorow rolf is picking both of us up at 7.30am local time and is driving us to the delivery cener.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

mORE pICS FROM TODAY

1:OUTSIDE THE HOTEL
2:WE WENT ON FOOT TO LOOK AROUND THE AREA NEAR THE HOTEL:::THIS SEMED LIKE A NICE PIC: PLACE:::SO WE TOOK ONE
3: sAME AS ":::JUST A RAMDOM PIC A FEW BLOCKS FROM THE HOTEL
4 wELL U ALL KNOW WHAT THIS PIC IS ABOUT:::ROLF DROPPING US OFF IN THE "==& 730 DIESEL: (JSpira- I am going to hand him the Article tomorrow...)
5This is a pi of a place located insomething-Plats...its not coming to me right now....but it was right before we walked to Marianplatz....


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Dennis, welcome to München/Herzlichen Willkommen in München.

One thing: Turn the date stamp OFF on your camera before you go to pick up the car.

You´ll thank me later.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

And The Last Set For Today::::

1: This is Marianplatz - It was fun there today...lots of people...Nice live music in thecenter of the Playa...people dancing, singing outside...similar to Fairgrounds in the US if I had to compare....as the poster above stated...they are having a carnival and we are told by many to be there TUESDAY IT IS GOING TO BE THE BEST DAY OF THE CARNIVAL:
2: Inside the TRAIN Station
3. THIS was INSIDE a Museum...as I stated above the User ET was with us the whole time since we are in the same Hotel...

-Well that is it for today...going to try to get some sleep now...have to meet ROLF AND ET IN THE lOBBY AT 730AM TOMORROW MORNING::::hOPE YOU WNJOY THE PICS SO FAR:::AND SRAY TUNED MORE TO COME SOON::::::


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dencoop said:


> we are told by many to be there TUESDAY IT IS GOING TO BE THE BEST DAY OF THE CARNIVAL:


Well of course, and I´m jealous, you´re there right before Lent and it´s Fasching. Fun day in Mitteleuropa (and New Orleans).

Are you guys staying in Munich the entire time or driving somewhere?


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

We Are Going To Stay in Munich the whole time.....

-We are planning to take a few day trips...Maybe the Dauchu Conc. Cmp...maybe the Castle....about 2hr. drive I am told.....
-onTuesday I have the Factory tour booked...and the Carnival......Since we decided to cut our trip short...we have a 4 month old infant who we left with our parents...miss him already....we are planning to do another one already :::::i love it here...amd so does my wife even more then me....


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Great pics so far! I may even get up at 4am tomorrow to see pics of the car.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

More advice: don´t take the first aid kit in carry on luggage unless you take the really big scissor out first!

I think only one or two people posted that their flashlights disappeared. 

The reason you have to take the triangle out is because it doesn´t meet DOT specs and BMW cannot import it.

The first aid kit contains mercurochrome, which is banned by the FDA, and hence BMW cannot import that either.

Otherwise, whatever you got with the car can stay with the car (resist the temptation of taking the motor with you - it will be a bitch to explain that to customs, let alone the agent when you check in at Lufthansa).


----------



## BigGuns (Feb 21, 2006)

MARCUS330i said:


> we're having a cold wave here in California.....going into the low 50's tonight....brrrrr.


That's hilarious!!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Looks like a great time. Congrats!


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah....and we're getting that watery stuff that falls out of the sky...I forget what they call it.....it's been so long since we've gotten any of that!

DENCOOP: Wow...you have done a great job documenting your trip! Love the Bimmerfest sign-in book shot....I'm sure X3Bruin (who I might meet during my ED!) appreciates it too! Drive safely and be careful in all of that white stuff....whatever it's called.

Yeah...I'm the guy who had the flashlight "disappear" during shipping....blame me.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

dencoop said:


> We Are Going To Stay in Munich the whole time.....
> 
> -We are planning to take a few day trips...Maybe the Dauchu Conc. Cmp...maybe the Castle....about 2hr. drive I am told.....
> -onTuesday I have the Factory tour booked...and the Carnival......Since we decided to cut our trip short...we have a 4 month old infant who we left with our parents...miss him already....we are planning to do another one already :::::i love it here...amd so does my wife even more then me....


We went to Dachau around this time a couple of years ago. It is the coldest experience of our life. Fantastic experience but layer up.
Amazing to imagine the prisoners being forced out into the parade ground naked in that weather!


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

dencoop, great job brother! I have a little over a month to go and just seeing the pics are getting me fired up - my wife is telling me I'm like a little kid on Christmas Eve! Keep up posted.


----------



## bmw378 (Nov 4, 2005)

What you mean your getting a chrome grill on a 325i? is that an option? if so, i missed it... keep sendin pics!!!!


----------



## ad2005 (Oct 25, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Great Pics! Absolutely lovin' it! And the great part is.... The best is yet to come! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree great pics. The fun is yet to begin.

Have fun dencoop.

ad2005


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

Great real time reporting. Bringing back great memories from last year's ED....Also getting me really psyched for next month's ED.

Have a super trip!


----------



## 444arrow (Jan 11, 2006)

*I feel your pain!*

6 days and counting! We leave Sunday 3/5 - CAN"T WAIT ANY LONGER!
Just knowing our newest addition was born today and has to wait for us is killing my wife and I! We'll keep an eye out for you... have fun as we don't want to be the only ones!


----------



## ploutos (Jun 23, 2005)

dencoop said:


> Day 2 Cont....
> 
> 1. random pic.
> 37. another random pic.
> ...


I guess I am seeing first pictures of white bimmers. It looks really nice specially with all the snow around. I was thinking to do ED for 325i next year. White would be in top of my list.. great pics.. Thanks.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello to All, just wrote about a page of stuff and deleted by accident...

anyway to tired to start again...

-let me make it shorter now....
pics are going to be of the 2nd part of yesturday..will post pics from today from the plane or the following day...need to resize...

Warning If you are picking up with sport pkg. do not get into snow...u will get stuck!!!!
on the way to the wenshwitz caslte near or in Fusen..not sure about sppelling got stuck in the parking lot...parking attendent and ET pushed me out...had to push all the way up a hill...nice work out for them....

444arrow -was doing a factory rour today may have seen your car getting build.....It was just me and my wife and the guide said that normally they do not book tours for only 2 people...but since we were doing an ED...BMW booked it...WOW I feel more cpecial to be part of the BMW famaly...everyone who bought this car must do this tour simply amazing...the smells, the robots ,the workers....unbeleavable!!!! I do not know if they do this with groups of more then 2...but she took her time with us and we saw everything from start to finish...even let us go on the worker assambly line...WOW!!!....We saw a touring model for the US completed and being tested...then we saw a black 330 and a silver and blue ..not sure which model was in the paintshop for the US...the way u tell it is a Us car is they put stickers on them that say US amd by the lights if they are already there.....by the way the workers drink beer on the job...they have a saing one beer is no beer!!!

Dauchu Concentr. Camp...Wow takes your breath away....unreal...intense...and mind blowing...just knowing that u are stepping foot on the same land where so many were murdered...makes u shiver.....u really need to be there...all the stories and movies...but being there...now I know what my grandma went through...her whole family was killed...she was the only survivor...

we olso visited the huge mall across from the BMW factory...very nice...people everywhere are very friendly and almost everyone taks englis.....one of the best times of our lives...and we have travelled alot around the world...cant wait to go again and I have not even left yet..miss the little one at home already.....


-went to Marianplatz...can u say winershnitzle and Beer!!!! Ja Ja...donkeshein.....

we are beat...

-anyway enjoy the pics....

1Driving to the Castle...fusen,Germany.....I think....
2asked my wife to take the speedo pick...that when I got yelled for going so fast and could not go any faset because the wife was still next to me.... 
3.Random
4. at astop light a quick mug shot...still have a grin on my face..this car is amazing---
5, One of ma favorite pics...check out my mirror..its ET in his 650....

(By the way some pics look much better on my machine..but I had to kill the quality for the quick upöoad..all of my px are 5,2 MG px takin with a carl Zeuss lens-I think thats how u spell his name)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks again for the pictures and for sharing, esp. your experience at Dachau.

Have a safe flight home tomorrow. Trying Skyping me from the plane.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Cont.

1-5 Random pics on the way to the castle...


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Cont.

1-5 more random pics on the way to the castle.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

cont.

1-3 pics of the car where it got stuck ..in the parking lot of the castle...
4-5 more random on the way back to Munchen.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Cont. more.

1-5 random pics and some with ET#s 650


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

more cont.

1-4 more random
5, the famous City of Ass Fart Germany...:rofl:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

more more
1-2,4. Pics of car in the Garage of the hotel...
3 On the road back to the Hotel on the left is the BMW headquarters and factory, in front is ET 650 and to the right the Olimpic stadiums....


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

more cont again.

1-4 BMW Museum.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

cont....

1, In the Olympic Stadium..
2. The Olympic Village...another interesting exp...after watching 'Munich' the movie.
3. Went up 291 meters in the Olympic tower..can see the whole city from here----


These are the last for today...
-Stay tunned more to come from todas activities...will try to post on the plane or the next day when I get home...

Danke and afiderzain...Munchen 26,2,06-1,3,06


----------



## ad2005 (Oct 25, 2005)

dencoop,

Good write up and excellent pics. The car looks great! Keep posting pics.

Cheers-
ad2005


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

DENCOOP: Great job....this is the best ED thread I've seen!!!!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Wonderful pics just keep coming. Love them. You should stay longer! :thumbup:


----------



## ggladden (Jan 11, 2006)

Great pics! Reminds me of my ED in '03. I miss Europe!


----------



## brol (Nov 4, 2005)

dencoop, I saw in your earlier thread about getting stuck in snow. I'm picking up my 530xi with RFs this Monday and traveling south to Italy. What were the road conditions on the main thoroughfares in Germany? Were you slipping in your car?

Great pics and thanks for a great writeup.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Great pictures! I wish I was there!!


----------



## Zauberhias (Jun 28, 2005)

dencoop said:


> cont....
> 
> 3. Went up 291 meters in the Olympic tower..can see the whole city from here----


I love this pic with the red (FC Bayern forever!) glowing World Cup Stadium (Allianzarena)! :thumbup:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

dencoop said:


> Good Morning To All, or should I say night....Bwtter get some sleep need to wake up soon....
> 
> -Here are some Pics from Todau.....
> 
> ...


Awesome pics Dennis! I was exactly where you two were standing about a week and a half ago, but minus the snow.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

dencoop said:


> Day 2 Cont,,,,,
> 
> 1.ET and I posing in the Bistro with the Bimmerfest Book
> 2. My comments in the Bimmerfest Book...I guees I picked up right after Brings me cause his comment is right before mine.
> ...











OMG :rofl:

I can't believe no one came in between you and I. Hilarious that you took the pic though. Awesome ED write up.


----------



## jordan2tre (May 5, 2005)

Actually, I was there about a week ago for pickup of a 650i.
Just got back. 

Dennis, did you see a black 650i coupe at Harms? I dropped it off already.


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> OMG :rofl:
> 
> I can't believe no one came in between you and I. Hilarious that you took the pic though. Awesome ED write up.


Hey Brings, Thanks for the "shout out" :thumbup: - I'm honored...

I guess I made a lasting impression...  I'm glad you didn't take my :stickpoke too seriously..


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

Dencoop - Nice pics and excellent write up... I'm definitely even more psyched to go now...


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Dencoop - looks like you've set the standard with all the pics, etc. You're going to be a hard act to follow. Great job!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello To All,

- We just got back to Brooklyn about 4 hours ago....
-Thank you all for all of your nice comments so far...
-here we go again.....

-Brol - in regard to your question...Yes the car was slipping on streets covered with snow....but you have all wheel drive...plus the main streets are very clean...and no snow on them...so dont worry about it...I assure you will have a good time....

jordan2tre - No, I did not see a black 650i...so it must have already left Harms....

The following pics are going to be from 2/28/06.....

1. The Olympic park Mall Parking lot.
2. Just looking around....in the mall....by the way if you like shopping...go there it is across the street from the Munchen Factory....Its Huge.
3-4...saw this nice truck...MMMM....more bimmers.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Cont....

FYI: If you see the smilling face at such a place please do not take offence...we were just shooting so many pictures that I drove my wife MAD stating...honey Smile,smile,smile...we were kind of on auto pilot too....since we did not get much sleep during our ED adventure.....

1 and 5 Concent. camp parking lot.
2. sighn in the parking lot about to walk inside the camp grounds.
3. the towe behind us..is where the Nzi's were watching the people in the camp.
4. Board that talks about the camp


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Cont....Walking the Conc. Camp grounds.....

1-4 The single story buildings that you see is where everyone was prisonned...
5. Inside the Bariks building...you can see a bit of the cell behind me.....


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Cont....

1-2. Inside the bariks.....
3. This building was used to strip the prisoners of the camp from their belongings and clothing......they were shaves as well....even body hair....
4.Leaving the camp grounds
5. Inside a car wash...cost 8.50 Euro....got some super wash with undercariage and wax....


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Cont....

1-2 The Soccer stadium of the 2006 FIFA socker World tournament...
3-5 Some last min. piks in fron of the Hotel with the clean car.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Cont....

1. Took a pic of the miles before driving to Harms for Drop off...Well I did that in about 2 days of Driving....
2-5. Just a few more last min..random pics in front of the Hotel.


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

The pic of your Warsteiner on Lufthansa just made me realize, that since I'm flying Air France, I'm going to be stuck drinking Kronenberg 1664 : puke: :bawling:


----------

